
Top U.S. spy agency has not embraced CIA assessment on Russia hacking - aburan28
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-intelligence-idUSKBN14204E
======
kafkaesq
To be clear - the ODNI sources weren't disputing that the hacks were Russia-
linked; only that can't verify that they were part of determined effort to tip
the election in favor of Trump:

 _" ODNI is not arguing that the agency (CIA) is wrong, only that they can't
prove intent," said one of the three U.S. officials. "Of course they can't,
absent agents in on the decision-making in Moscow."_

------
aburan28
hmm

